# Not a Wood Lathe...but



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Check out this turning....talk about some close measurements!

http://wimp.com/tiniestengine/


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

Wow


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

MAN !!! * 1200 hours of work*... Can you imagine what that little engine must sell for?


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

it must be run off compressed air...I didn't see a spark plug..am I missing something?


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Thinking it's some sort of 'glow plug' engine or maybe compressed air. I caught that too...no ignition wiring. Still very impressive! gb


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

galvbay said:


> Thinking it's some sort of 'glow plug' engine or maybe compressed air. I caught that too...no ignition wiring. Still very impressive! gb


that and the bottom of the engine is completely open...where is the oil supposed to go?


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Amazing.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

It could be a Diesel that runs off of model airplane fuel. Lubrication is in the fuel. Fuel is metered in via the air filter assembly. RC model plane diesels run the same way. Some have glow plugs to start, but others just use the heat of compression to ignite the fuel. it is amazing the work involved. More minatures here too: http://www.craftsmanshipmuseum.com/KnappCol.htm


----------

